# Tractor Modifications/Additions



## 911radioman

I'm certainly not trying to repeat any threads, but in reading through the posts here, I find many interesting things that guys have done to their tractors to enhance their appearance/usefulness.

I thought it might be sorta fun, and also practical, to condense everything into one thread for everybody's reference.

So... my question to you is, what have *you* done to your tractor that has made it even more of a workhorse than the day you brought it home from the store? Also, what have you done to your tractor that has made it even better looking than the day you bought it?

One final thing... be sure to list those things you are going to do but haven't done them yet!

Here's mine (bear in mind, I just bought it)...

1.) Added hour meter
2.) Added brush guard 
3.) Added sleeve hitch


----------



## guest2

Tom

Sounds like a fun idea!

Are we talking about mods to the tractor itself or are you including attachments also?


----------



## jodyand

Only thing i have done to mine is chrome hub caps. One of these day i will get around to getting a bumper


----------



## 911radioman

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *
> 
> Are we talking about mods to the tractor itself or are you including attachments also? *


Both! I'm looking to have a thread where we can all come to to get all the ideas we possibly can!  

Also, any planned mods/additions that someone hasn't done yet but intends on doing.


----------



## guest2

> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *Both! I'm looking to have a thread where we can all come to to get all the ideas we possibly can!
> 
> Also, any planned mods/additions that someone hasn't done yet but intends on doing. *


Maybe this thread should be moved to shade tree rather than being craftsman specific?

Anyway, my craftsman GT has 2 LED marker lamps to replace those stick on reflectors. It also has the electric lift assist for the main lift.

Attachments;
50" mower deck
sleeve hitch
8HP sleeve hitch tiller
moldboard plow
cultivator
disc harrow
rear grader blade
rear box scraper
front dozer blade
46" 2 stage snowblower
tine dethatcher
plug aerator
8HP mow n vac w/chipper
rotary spreader
snow cab
4- 55# wheel weights
Front wheel weight bracket
tire chains
Johnny Bucket w/power dump

For my Bolens 1050's
rear tine tiller w/extension
mackissic shredder
sleeve hitch
2 snow/dozer blades
2 mower decks
sickle bar mower
flail mower
32" sno-caster
36" sno-caster
2 carts
front PTO pulley to drive mixers, conveyors, elevators, etc.
front reel mower
wheel weights 
chains

I think that's about it. Although I do feel I'm forgetting something!


----------



## aegt5000

sixchows…

You should get some attachments for those tractors. You would be 
surprised at how much more they can do than mow the lawn.
:furious:


----------



## Durwood

Have any of you had trouble with the cupholders? Are they as good as this one?


----------



## 911radioman

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *Have any of you had trouble with the cupholders? Are they as good as this one? *


That one surely doesn't mount on the fender... mg:


----------



## guest2

I knew I was forgetting something! The JBJr for the craftsman.

Did anyone notice johnnyproducts now has tooth bars for the JBJr? Definately the next addition!


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *Have any of you had trouble with the cupholders? Are they as good as this one? *


I like my cup and cup holder better

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=76583>


----------



## Wannabe

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *Have any of you had trouble with the cupholders? Are they as good as this one? *



Just think... Cup holder/balast combo pack, with TLC will come cheap.


----------



## chrpmaster

> _Originally posted by Wannabe _
> *Just think... Cup holder/balast combo pack, with TLC will come cheap. *


Ya but how much to have her stay home! 

Andy


----------



## bontai Joe

I've installed a 20 HP Onan in my Deere 316. Will soon have a sleeve hitch, rear lights to replace the stock reflectors, and upgraded headlights.


----------



## aegt5000

Joe...

Was the 20hp Onan a twin cyl ? Was the original engine a 1 cyl ?
Glad to hear you're upgrading the lights, the headlights on my
JD300 are not very good at all.


----------



## snowmower

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I knew I was forgetting something! The JBJr for the craftsman.
> 
> Did anyone notice johnnyproducts now has tooth bars for the JBJr? Definately the next addition! *


I've got the JBJr on my DGT6000. Love it. I think this spring I will be upgrade to the power dump. And I love the look of that tooth bar.  

My toys ...
44" bercomac snowthrower
box scraper/ blade
JBJr (actuator version with trip dump)
Rear actuator for sleeve hitch

To come ...
JBJr power dump
JBJr toothbar
Snowcab someday I hope.

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe

aegt5000,
The 316 had a twin 16 HP Onan B-43 which I replaced with an Onan 20 HP P-220. It was essentially a drop in fit, sold be Tulsa Engine Warehouse as a replacement for the Deere engine. I was able to get the drive shaft spacer from them also.

As to lights, the late model 316 had only rear reflectors with front headlights. The early model 316 (single cylinder Kohler powered) tractor had rear lights. I bought the rear light wiring harness from Deere for less than $10 and got the lights themselves from an autoparts store for $2.98 each. You can greatly improve your headllights performance by CAREFULLY removing the front lens and cleaning BOTH sides thoroughly. And then CAREFULLY cleaning the shiny reflective surface that surrounds the lights before replacing the lens. That shiny surface will NOT take a lot of hard scrubbing , so easy does it  . If you still want more light, the 1156 bulbs can be upgraded to something brighter, check with any decent autoparts store. I wouldn't go up to 50 watts, as the heat would probably melt the plastic housing and hood.


----------



## aegt5000

Joe..

Thanks for the tips on improving the headlights, I’ll try them 
and let you know how I made out. I think I should really
replace the front lens, it has yellowed with age but I’ll see
how it cleans up. 
You mentioned the 1156 bulb could be upgraded to a higher 
wattage but not up to 50 watts. Do you know the wattage of the 
original (1156 ?) bulbs? I think there are 3 in that headlight assembly.


----------



## bontai Joe

My headlight lens was looking REAL yellow, but cleaned up very well with a soft bristle toothbrush and a liberal application of Windex. I was totally amazed at how much dirt was on the INSIDE! If memory serves me correctly, the 1156 bulbs are around 25 watts. Here is some info I got from Weekend Freedom Machines about headlights:

"If anyone out there actually uses their headlights on the 200 & 300 series tractors, I have found a nice upgrade for the bulbs. Wagner lighting has a part number 796 which is a 35 watt halogen replacement for an 1156 bulb which is 27 watts. It has the same base and a smaller glass. You can get them from Napa auto parts store. They also work good for your backup lights on your car or pickup. If you really want a brighter light, Wagner offers a part number 795 which is a 50 watt halogen version of the 1156 bulb. I would be careful with that bulb because it may make enough heat to melt a plastic housing. It also pulls almost 4 amps so your alternator may not be able to keep up with 3 of them."

And this is from our very own Ducatti996 who has experimented some with improving his lights:

"I find myself getting caught in the dark quite often....when I first got my machine I experimented on just upgrading my headlights..after some suggestions and trial and errors I found a $2.00 1156 type 50w incandescent bulb made the best improvement. These bulbs as far as I can tell are only readily available at Autozone (maybe other sources but I couldn't find them). They are made by Blazer and are only $2.00 !!
Having the extra wattage from these bulbs is a great thing! 100watts is a huge improvement over the standard 27w 1156 bulbs. Comes in real handy when snow blowing as well !! No damage at all in the headlight housing from the heat...."


----------



## bontai Joe

On my tractor, I went with three 35 watt bulbs, but I can't tell you how well they work as the hood is still hanging in my basement waiting for it to be warm enough to repaint.


----------



## aegt5000

Thanks again Joe.


----------



## 911radioman

> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *I'm certainly not trying to repeat any threads, but in reading through the posts here, I find many interesting things that guys have done to their tractors to enhance their appearance/usefulness.
> 
> I thought it might be sorta fun, and also practical, to condense everything into one thread for everybody's reference.
> 
> So... my question to you is, what have you done to your tractor that has made it even more of a workhorse than the day you brought it home from the store? Also, what have you done to your tractor that has made it even better looking than the day you bought it?
> 
> One final thing... be sure to list those things you are going to do but haven't done them yet!
> 
> Here's mine (bear in mind, I just bought it)...
> 
> 1.) Added hour meter
> 2.) Added brush guard
> 3.) Added sleeve hitch *


Thought I'd resurrect this thread since it seems to have died out.  

I've added several things to my GT5000 and thought I'd post them here...

1. 10" Moldboard Plow
2. Disc Harrow
3. Rear Grader Blade
4. 4 - 55# Rear Wheel Weights
5. Upgraded headlamps w/krypton bulbs from NAPA
6. Added AG Tread tires
7. Added Nose Roller to deck

I am wanting to do as a couple of other guys have done and mount some form of tail lights in the rear end as opposed to the reflectors that are on there. Anybody have some suggestions as to good lights that would look "factory" when installed?

I also plan on purchasing the electric lift kit in the near future. 

I should note that I did some shimming up on the sleeve hitch, seems like the pins that Sears gives you to attach the hitch to the permanently mounted part of the hitch frame left a lot of sloppiness and room for the pins to wallow around. I got some large washers and used them to take up the slack so that there was a tighter fit.


----------



## guest2

I replaced those reflectors on my GT with LED marker lights. They hardly draw any current.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5469>


----------



## Fusion1970

Jody- I prefer your type of cup holder also. Now that Cubs website is working, I finally registered my LT after a little over 11 months. Maybe now I will get MY coffe cup! 

Greg


----------



## bontai Joe

Sixchows,
Your's is the first tractor I have seen with the plastic coated weights stacked up two on each side. Does that work ok? Does your blower or plow clear enough width to allow the weights to clear the snow?


----------



## jodyand

Hey 911radioman dont know if you need a Brinly Hardy Cultivator but here is one on ebay.

Brinly Hardy Cultivator


----------



## 911radioman

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Hey 911radioman dont know if you need a Brinly Hardy Cultivator but here is one on ebay.
> 
> Brinly Hardy Cultivator  *


Thanks, Jody. Might just have to check into this!


----------



## Topdj

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I replaced those reflectors on my GT with LED marker lights. They hardly draw any current.
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5469> *



SIXCHOWS is NOT gonna get stuck, with all that weight its got to get a really good bite


----------



## MCSS84

Craftsman DLT 3000 25hp Briggs

LED Headlights 1156
LED Taillight
Strobe lights in lens/bezel
42" Snow Plow
Super Lug tires
Wheel Weights
Murray Sleeve Hitch
Brinly Box Scraper
Brinly Disc Harrow
Changed Transaxle pulley
For more speed while Plowing 
Snow.Does about 10-12mph in 6th gear


----------



## jackson61374

*Got a few*

I just started collecting but have a good start.
1. Sears/Roper ss16 with plow, sickle, and flail mower.
2. Wheel Horse C125- Tiller, 42in mower, plow.
3. John Deere 110 with loader
4. Bolens QS16 with 36in snow blower, 54in plow, 48in mower, 33in tiller, rear 540rpm farm pto.
5. Craftsman GT5000 with 48in mower, grass catcher, front mount thatcher, two stage snow blower, dozer blade, sleeve hitch, furrow, rear tiller(sleeve type), cab with hard windshield wiper and heat, rear electric spreader, box blade, and cart.

Anyone with parts and attachments to the Bolens or other machines, please email me, I'd be interested in buying.

Jack


----------



## Chris

jackson, welcome and be sure to post some pics of your impressive lineup when you get a chance! Welcome to TF!!!

Andy


----------



## HarryG

Jackson,
welcome to TractorForum.
spinsmile


----------



## glenn27

*Re: Got a few*



> _Originally posted by jackson61374 _
> *I just started collecting but have a good start.
> 1. Sears/Roper ss16 with plow, sickle, and flail mower.
> 2. Wheel Horse C125- Tiller, 42in mower, plow.
> 3. John Deere 110 with loader
> 4. Bolens QS16 with 36in snow blower, 54in plow, 48in mower, 33in tiller, rear 540rpm farm pto.
> 5. Craftsman GT5000 with 48in mower, grass catcher, front mount thatcher, two stage snow blower, dozer blade, sleeve hitch, furrow, rear tiller(sleeve type), cab with hard windshield wiper and heat, rear electric spreader, box blade, and cart.
> 
> Anyone with parts and attachments to the Bolens or other machines, please email me, I'd be interested in buying.
> 
> Jack *


Hello--I just sold the last Sears ss12 I had a couple of weeks ago-it was a Roper made unit, and one tough little machine...


----------



## Bamataco

There are some real good ideas here. I have already added a sleeve hitch and a box blade to my Gt 5000.


----------



## k1burner

Durwood!!!!
Where did you get a picture of my wife????



You lawn tractor boys had better move up to the farm tractor section if you want the large cupholder, I guess traction is not a problem though........


----------



## Jetblack1525

MY bolens 1054 has 2 new, 35 watt bulbs from napa, really nice


----------



## john walsh

*Craftsman mods*

Hi, all,

Mods to my 46" Craftsman ? year lawn tractor. 
1) Added front gauge wheels (Simplicity parts). 
2) Husky cupholder not yet installed (need a biiiig hole in fender)
3) Wheel weights
4)Oil pressure gauge (not recomended, as pressure only about 20 psi on startup, drops to about 8psi when hot-anxiety producer. Prolly would put in an idiot light on next project.
5)Hour meter
6) Front bumper
7)Sunshade-taken off due to interference from trees

Want to put on ag tires in future, as my 6 acres is pretty rough to mow and I lose traction easily.


----------

